# Eek! Think she's ready now ... kittens soon!



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

A few of you might already be aware that my moggy nancy is expecting and is probably around day 64 if my calculations are correct.

Anyway, she has been extremely affectionate these last few days, constant cuddles which have been lurrrvly 

Well this morning I got up to find her nuzzling my face and she has been meowing at me constantly which is strange as she is usually a very quiet cat. She is also licking herself a lot and keeps going in and out from under the bed where I think she has chosen to nest.

I'm eagerly waiting to see some contractions start but we've been waiting and waiting for days now and I hope this is finally it! 

Her belly is just soooo full and there are big lumps under her nipples ... I haven't seen any discharge or mucus as yet but she may well have cleaned it away.

Pleeeeease Nancy let it be today!!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Can you stop her going under the bed ?

It's going to be very difficult for you to assist her, weight the kittens, swoon over kittens etc if she is under the bed ?

Can you lead her to her box ? Or even near it, she may be fine under the bed but you have to explain to her that it is just not practical.


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Believe me Mellowma I have tried repeatedly to stop her but she insisits!!

I'm hoping I can catch her in hard labour and move her to the box instead. I had a very heated conversation with my fella over it ... he said I should just let her do what she wants ... I didn't want it happening under the bed.

Thing is this is her first litter and if something (god forbid) did go wrong I have no access to her where she has decided to nest. I tried blocking the underside of the bed off with ottomans and then she decided to try and squeeze through the bars accross the top to get in which freaked me out so I thought I'd better just let her choose.

Also I was worried that stopping her getting to her nest might delay her labour ... do you know of this happening with cats?
I'm home all day today so I can keep watch on her but she is following me everywhere this morning ... I've nearly tripped over her a zillion times :lol:


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Just caught her having a quick nap before the chasing and meowing started again so decided to take a picture of the calm before the storm!


----------



## kizzy2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

our cat gave birth about 10 days ago now. just a funny story about her nesting preferance. we decided to clear out our understairs closet for her as it is accessable, quiet and dark. we havent lived in the house long. we had to remove a shelf so i could get in there if needs be. when we moved the shelf we found about a foot of the plaster board was missing so she vanished about 3 foot right under the stairs. couldnt even see her it was that dark. took us an hour to coax her out of there with a tin of tuna lol.


----------



## kizzy2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

mine also did the following me around and meowing loads. which like yours was strange because she is normally a quiet cat. she got very affectionate and wouldnt let me leave. when the time came she kept going in and out of her cupboard and kept coming to "get me". she made it perfectly clear she wanted me to follow her and be with her when she had them. i was lucky enough to see her lose some discharge but she washed it away that quick.


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

she is doing that! ... that come with me thing ... she goes under the bed then comes back out meows at me and goes back. She's cleaning herself on top of the box I made for her now.

It's funny ... I made her this box for her to have her kittens in but she won't go in it, instead she spends most of the day sleeping and cleaning herself on top of it!! Grrrrr

I remember reading your thread kizzy ... took her days didn't it?!


----------



## kizzy2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah i think i first noticed discharge on the thursday or friday. got all excited and she didnt have them until the early hours of monday morning. but then i wasnt 100% sure of the dates so it was just a waiting game. there were no other signs really. i noticed a couple of small contractions on the saturday or sunday i think. she kept eating normally but then shes a gannet anyway :lol: kizzy never used her box either, she preferred the pile of blankets that were in the corner, which were there for after the birth. that didnt go to plan. if she wants you to be with her try sitting with her. mine didnt settle until i went to sit out side the cupboard. i ended up watching big brother on my laptop but if i moved she just followed me.


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Well she's just lost her plug I think ... big streak of gooey snot looking stuff ... yuk! She hasn't even bothered to clean it away either 

I can't see any blood in it though and for the sake of description and not being crude it looks like a string of snot. 

Trust her to do this today ... I had plans on going out tonight 

How long do you think it will be before she starts contractions?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

NancyKat said:


> she is doing that! ... that come with me thing ... she goes under the bed then comes back out meows at me and goes back. She's cleaning herself on top of the box I made for her now.
> 
> It's funny ... I made her this box for her to have her kittens in but she won't go in it, instead she spends most of the day sleeping and cleaning herself on top of it!! Grrrrr
> 
> I remember reading your thread kizzy ... took her days didn't it?!


It's fine at least she knows the box is there, she won't put off having the kittens if she cannot get to her favourite spot, some people advise putting the box in the bathroom so they have no choice but I don't do that.

Poppy had 3 boxes and have hers on the livingroom floor on blankets, I had the box beside us and popped her in just as the first baby was coming out, and got covered in water....

I then moved her and the box to the other side of the room (after birth), she didn't like it at all so moved them to the side of my bed, so I then moved the box to beside my bed and voila! Happy!


----------



## kizzy2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

NancyKat said:


> Well she's just lost her plug I think ... big streak of gooey snot looking stuff ... yuk! She hasn't even bothered to clean it away either
> 
> I can't see any blood in it though and for the sake of description and not being crude it looks like a string of snot.
> 
> ...


:lol: i made myself pretty much house bound after she lost her plug.


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Well she has gone quiet again now and is just intent on having cuddles ... 

What does a mucus plug look like? Is it just a blob or can it be stringy?


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Just noticed her whole back end juddering quite violently several times in a row... she is led on her back and it was lifting off the ground ... she didn't meow or anything.

I'm keeping a close eye on her and not leaving the house today!!


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Is it normal for them to have contractions really close together and then nothing for a while?

Do they come in short bursts of say 4 or 5 at a time?


----------



## Cooniemum (Jun 16, 2010)

If her back end is juddering, I would say that is pushing rather than contractions as that is what it can look like....good luck to you both :thumbup:


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

First lot (about 4 quick bursts) @ 14.33

Second lot (quick bursts again) @ 14.40

This is the first time I have witnessed her having contractions today ... is it normal for them to be so fast after the others?

She is very quiet, I have put her into her box and she is just led there now.

Soo scared and excited at the same time!! :scared:


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Another lot @ 14.45 ... how can it be happening so fast? She's gone from meowing this morning to following me round and having cuddles to losing her plug and having contractions!!!!

Has anyone else experienced it happening like this??


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck Hun....

Sounds like kittens will soon be here.:thumbup:

Will be following silently and sending good kittening vibes but leaving the thread clear, just in case you need to call on the experienced members.

xxxxx

Ooops 1 more thing then I'll shut up.. Pics please :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

lol not long now........ :lol:

Stay calm and remember you do not have to push, she pushes.


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheers everyone for your support!!

She doesn't seem to be in any pain which is good but the contractions are very hard and violent and are happening roughly 5 mins apart. 

She is losing a creamy coloured discharge and is very very quiet during the whole thing. I'm not leaving her side now so will have to send the fella out (he's come home from work now) to get some supplies so we can settle in for a long night!!

OOOOH another contraction ... how long will this last roughly before she actually gives birth?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

They will be here any minute!


Have you got time to put cardboard all around your bed base and bars to stop her getting under the bed?

There will be a frantic few minutes soon where she looks like she is looking for somewhere to go in earnest. If you can lift her into her nest box and sit next to her talking calmly, and stroking her (don;t force her to lay down though), she may just take to it.

Good luck!


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

SCRAP THAT ... THEY'RE COMING!!!

Red bubble protruding now ... think she's trying to break it open!


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

She's already in her nest box ... I moved her to it when the contractions started. She's taken to it and is trying to push out the first as we speak.

There was a red bubble which she licked and licked at and has now disappeared again. Hope she's not struggling ... she's still not made a sound!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how is she doing


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Did she get it out okay ? Can take a few pushes.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

NancyKat said:


> She's already in her nest box ... I moved her to it when the contractions started. She's taken to it and is trying to push out the first as we speak.
> 
> There was a red bubble which she licked and licked at and has now disappeared again. Hope she's not struggling ... she's still not made a sound!!


I'm guessing you have your hands full with kitten number one ... maybe even 2 as well by now ... but I just wanted to say, don't worry about her not making any noise. I expected screaming like in some of the clips I've watched, but my girl was also silent, apart from some very quiet grunting/growling when pushing.


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Sad news ... after three successful births we had no.4 stillborn 

As yet no placenta either .... 

Kitts 1 & 2 are both doing well and feeding already ... we had to break open kitt 3's sac as Nancy was too busy with other two they all came that fast. 
Still waiting for 3 to start feeding although she hasn't rejected him/her as is cleaning them all.

Feeling a bit emotional and upset right now but just glad we have 3 healthy babies.

(What do we do with kitt 4? Take him/her to the vets?)


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

NancyKat said:


> Sad news ... after three successful births we had no.4 stillborn
> 
> As yet no placenta either ....
> 
> ...


Oh dear - so sad, but common i think... but well done on 3! I'd try to get number three to feed if you can, make sure they're all warm enough too. But i thought there should also be 1 placenta per birth - i could be wrong, aurelia is knowledgeable on this...

Re the 4th one, you dont need to take him to the vets but its up to you, if it were me i'd prob just bury the little mite in the garden in a nice spot...


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

3 is trying to feed now .. we will bury 4 this evening 

Sooo proud of Nancy .. so quick and so quiet!!

Do you think the placenta may have detached before birth? If so is it common for it to break down inside her or will it come out later? I have plans on taking them all to the vets for a check at some point.

How soon can I move them all to the carrier to take them down?


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

She's just had a 5th!! Again we had to break the sac ... she's tired now I think....


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not sure re the placenta - you could PM aurelia for info... or google it. COuld she have eaten the placenta when cleaning them? Sorry i am not experienced in this - should just be quiet and let someone more experienced answer! 5 - wow thats good... pics soon please!! :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry about the little one, I have a spot I used to go when younger, my husband takes them and buries them there, in a little box. Unfortunately it is very common, very few breeders advertise the fact that they do lose kitten but it happens a lot, particularly in pedigrees.

Hope all 4 babies are doing well.  Or could be 5 by now.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Aww sorry about kit number 4 

There should be 1 placenta for each kitten hun. The whole process can take hours, and sometimes they can pop another out 24 hours later.

So long as she in not pushing for more than an hour she will be fine. But if she does push for a long time give your vet a ring, same if not all placentas come out. She might need an injection to help her with that.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you happen to get any nutridrops in? If you did, now would be a good time to give your girl some. It will act like proplus for humans and give her an extra boost of energy.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just to add, if no nutridrops, then she may well appreciate a bowl of warm evaporated (not condensed!) milk diluted 50/50 with water and a little honey added - even cats that don't normally drink milk really relish this during or just after kittening.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Unfortunately it is very common, very few breeders advertise the fact that they do lose kitten but it happens a lot, particularly in pedigrees.


It happens a lot - and I expect it, to be honest - then it's a bonus and not a huge sadness if they are all born alive. The worst litter I midwifed was my flatmate's moggie girl years ago - 4 kittens born one after the other all stillborn.... and then just the last one alive, but the mum didn't want to know. My flatmate had to gently pin her down on his bed and hold the kitten to nurse - after 2 hours she accepted it, but only did the bare minimum for it until it was weaned.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

if the placenta doesnt come out just pop her to the vets (leave kits at home due to no immune system) and get a injection of oxytocin (spelling might be wrong) it helps get everything out, so she doesnt become ill.

Well done to mum, but Id ignore the partners advice and close the bedroom door and leave her in her box!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> It happens a lot - and I expect it, to be honest - then it's a bonus and not a huge sadness if they are all born alive. The worst litter I midwifed was my flatmate's moggie girl years ago - 4 kittens born one after the other all stillborn.... and then just the last one alive, but the mum didn't want to know. My flatmate had to gently pin her down on his bed and hold the kitten to nurse - after 2 hours she accepted it, but only did the bare minimum for it until it was weaned.


Yes that's it, a bonus for each one alive, it tends to get a little bit easier when they go in the first few days, although I still remember them all but then I look to the surviving ones and the sadness passes. Losing one at 4 weeks was a first, that wasn't nice, we had bonded. One with a cleft palatte was not nice either, I was going to attempt tube feeding and an operation but vet said ££££ for nothing as the cleft was so large.

Anyway, hope those babies are well!!!


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

She settled down and we waited for another but thats it ... all out. Her belly is normal again and all kittens are now dry and nursing well. She's been fantastic!!

We popped out for an hour to give her some space and break the news to friends and family. Came home and she was out of the box scoffing down a bowl full of food. I took the opportunity to remove the bedding from her box and replace it with a clean fleece blanket (towels I'm told aren't good as babies catch their claws right?!). Anyway, she's finished her food and now settled back in with them to nurse again. :thumbup:

Little ones are already fighting for prime nipple space! :lol:

I will phone vets tomorrow about placenta for kitten 4 and see if they recommend she have a jab, it may well be it's already broken down or it came out with kitten and we did not notice as we were just so concerned that it was not alive.

We filmed the whole thing so maybe watching the video back will answer the question. During the birth she ate the placentas so maybe it's come out whilst we've been out and she's eaten that one too? I will speak to the vet to be sure of what action to take if any.

I just can't get over how fast it all happened!! One minute she was having a cuddle the next she was having contractions and then half hour later first kitten was here!! Wish my labour had been that fast 

It's getting a bit dark now to take pictures but I have one of them a few minutes old ... will post that in a minute but there is still a bit of mess around them so not the prettiest of pictures.

Thanks everyone for all your support ... will need you all for the next couple of months to discuss weaning and training issues I'm sure!!


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Just watched video back ... placenta came out but was a lot smaller than others and there was a lot of water with bits in so maybe it had already started to break down before the birth.

Will still call vet tomorrow for some advice and book her in for a check up just incase.

Here is the first picture a few minutes after birth ...










got this one aswell although lighting is not that great. Took quickly it when I changed the bedding over ... bless them!










I'm yet to sex and weigh them ... will do that tomorrow. We have too dark tabbys (one has white boots), one ginger/white and a tabby/white/ginger


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

NancyKat said:


> I will phone vets tomorrow about placenta for kitten 4 and see if they recommend she have a jab, it may well be it's already broken down or it came out with kitten and we did not notice as we were just so concerned that it was not alive.


Congrats on the babies and will be lovely to see pics 

I would not worry too much about the 'missing' placenta. Cats have been giving birth in private for thousands of years without a human around to count the afterbirths. She may have eaten it without you seeing. Think about the fact that if you hadn't watched her, you wouldn't have known if one was missing or not!

The vet will hopefully suggest you leave it be for now - it will stress her a great deal to be taken to the vet, even more without her babies.... but remember that most vets are not breeding experts! 

I would personally keep an eye on her back end over the next week and watch for any unusual discharge (a small bit of mucus-y snotty or bloody but clean discharge is normal) and/or any change in her behaviour or eating habits.

If you see a thick white/yellow or greenish discharge then call the vet. Same applies if she stops eating or drinking or seems irritable - she should be with them 24/7 for the next few days at least, totally chilled and centred on them.

(I know she just ate some dinner but it is also normal for them not to eat for about 24-36 hrs after giving birth).

Obviously if you are concerned at any stage then do call the vet, but retained placenta is not common in cats and 90% of moggies give birth without anyone watching, and manage just fine


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

She seems to be doing well and kitts are fed and settled now .. off to bed soon as I have work in the morning (what a good girl having them on my day off) but will be popping home at lunch time to check on them.

Lucky to only work 5 mins away from home you see 

Will also take some new photos tomorrow when the light is better.


----------



## kizzy2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

awww congratulations on the new arrivals. sorry about the loss of one. mine lost one too and it took me a little while to get over it and be happy for the ones she has. 
congratulations again and enjoy your new babies :thumbup:


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Congrats on your little ones, sorry for the one you lost tho, hope all goes well for you now you are over the trauma of the birth. So just enjoy them for now they do grow up very very quickly and lots of fun on the way:thumbup::thumbup:


Mo xx


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

For those of you who wanted to see pictures of the little ones, I have started a new thread and will keep updating it as they grow older.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/112688-pictures-new-kittens-plus-weights.html

Nancy is being fantastic ... a little too fantastic ... at looking after them but I feel she is neglecting her needs a bit and needs to be eating more. She has access to plenty of kitten food all day long but her appetite has certainly decreased since the birth.


----------

